# Samaná/Republica Dominicana-Novembro



## eddiedisciple (28 Ago 2012 às 17:03)

Boa tarde amigos

Devido à minha actividade profissional, só consigo gozar férias em Novembro. Gostaria me aconselhassem se Samaná/Republica Dominicana é uma boa opção para esta data (se já passaram as chuvas e os furacões).

Obrigado

eddiedisciple - Elvas


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2012 às 17:35)

Sim, Novembro costuma ser mais seguro do que ir agora, que nos aproximamos do pico da temporada


A climatologia: (o que não significa que não possa haver excepções)

*Junho*








*Julho*







*Agosto*







*Setembro*







*Outubro*







*Novembro*


----------



## eddiedisciple (28 Ago 2012 às 18:37)

Olá boa tarde mais uma vez

Obrigado pela pronta resposta, foi bastante útil.

Abraço

eddiedisciple - Elvas


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2012 às 15:00)

eddiedisciple disse:


> Olá boa tarde mais uma vez
> 
> Obrigado pela pronta resposta, foi bastante útil.
> 
> ...



De qualquer das formas vá acompanhando o forum se houver alguma actividade tropical nessa altura haverá informação disponível por aqui.

Pode também ir acompanhando o site do Centro Nacional Furacões de Miami

Mas como já foi dito em Novembro o pico da temporada já terá passado e a probabilidade de haver tempestades/furacões será substancialmente menor.


----------

